# Solid, accurate dowel plate



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I got the same doweling plate. Did a different mount though. http://lumberjocks.com/DavePolaschek/blog/119289

Sharpening is basically flattening the top so the edges of the holes are sharp again.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

My concern would be that the dowel comes out a perfect 1/4" or 3/8". A dowel needs to be a few thous less in diameter than the hole. glue has to be able to work it's way up around the dowel and without clearance, it won't go in.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Mr Ron - the dowels/plugs that come out of the dowel plate fit just as you mentioned. The drill press plug cutter leaves them slightly over sized and the store bought dowels are a crap shoot.

Dave - I thought about a box but got lazy and grabbed the Ziploc bag. I got lost in the technical explanation Lie-Nielsen provided to explain how to sharpen the plate. Your version is a whole lot easier to understand.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

The big thing on sharpening them is that you don't want to open up the hole any wider. I haven't needed to touch mine yet, and don't expect I'll need to for years. The "edge" is basically a 90°︎ corner, so it's not going to dull fast unless you bang on it with a metal hammer.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I think you pretty much lap it.

When I get one I'll probably cover the bottom with a 2" block and slightly oversize the outfeed holes so maybe it'll keep the dowel straight-er?


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

This dowel plate is great. I have it installed in my joinery bench and used it to drawbore all my 4"-6" long dowels. It actually is not screwed down at all but sits recessed very snugly enough to not need screws. That may change over time.
Lapping is the way to sharpen it.
I also have slightly oversized holes under the plate, 4" in length. Keeps the dowels pretty straight.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Ah all is revealed … now I know why the lump hammer is so shiny, its a brand spanker!


----------



## SFP (Dec 17, 2014)

Might want to not use your dowel plate in a vise. That pounding will do a job on your vise!


----------

